# Super healthy foods to include in your preps!



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm trying to focus more on healthy preps. We eat what we store by way of rotation and I don't want either myself or my family developing health problems. What are some of the super good for you foods that you like to store? 

Here's a few I like:

canned salmon (rotate every 3 years)

sardines (3 year rotation)

olive oil (yearly rotation)

coconut oil (yearly rotation)

avocado oil (yearly rotation)

nuts (yearly rotation)

green vibrance in individual packets (3 years rotation)

Green vibrance is expensive, but I think it's well worth the money.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The majority of our canned foods are vegetables. We are currently on a 1+ year rotation cycle.

Other than canned chicken and tuna, our other proteins consist of mylar stored Whey Protein. We should increase more canned beef and fish like Salmon.
@Annie, what is Green Vibrance?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^^ That makes two of us ....... please do tell.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> @Annie, what is Green Vibrance?


I looked it up on Amazon. I think I will be getting some of this.

*Vibrant Health - Green Vibrance Single Serving - Plant-Based Daily Superfood + Probiotics and Digestive Enzymes*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sounds a little like soylent green. All natural and home made.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The majority of our canned foods are vegetables. We are currently on a 1+ year rotation cycle.
> 
> Other than canned chicken and tuna, our other proteins consist of mylar stored Whey Protein. We should increase more canned beef and fish like Salmon.
> @Annie, what is Green Vibrance?


It's a green super food, slip. It is chalk loaded with pro- biotic and will keep your gut clean as a whistle, in my experience. Best to buy it in a large container for every day, keep in freezer. The single packs are shelf stable, so good for shtf.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

What about freeze dried meats, etc? I would love to make some of these meals in a jar or dehydrated meals (like for camping) that I've been watching on youtube lately. Does anyone do that? Linda's Pantry is pretty amazing. 

If you were going to make meals in a jar, would you dehydrate your own or buy the freeze dried stuff in #10 cans?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> green vibrance in individual packets (3 years rotation)
> 
> Green vibrance is expensive, but I think it's well worth the money.


Ya might want to check the lab reports on the Green Vibrance. I run my vitamins and probiotics through a website called Consumer Labs after it was found that many manufacturers don't quite put in vitamins what they say the do. I was surprised at what I found and now check all supplements.

https://www.consumerlab.com/

It seems that Green Vibrance has high levels of arsenic in them. I would check it out. I was really surprised when they stated Consumer Reports found the same thing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh that stinks, but thanks for the heads up. The link says you have to be a member. Do you pay for that? In any event I'll look into it. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Okay, so I did a little research on the net. There's two different types of arsenic, organic and inorganic. Organic arsenic is found in the earth and is readily taken up by plants. This type of arsenic isn't toxic. This is the type found in Green Vibrance. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

With all respect to Miss Annie I must suggest Pizza as a health food with all of the major food groups represented.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> Oh that stinks, but thanks for the heads up. The link says you have to be a member. Do you pay for that? In any event I'll look into it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


I really don't know if you have to pay or not. A while back there was a big stink about vitamins and supplements not containing what they say was in it. My wife found this website and gave me the login info. We don't buy any supplements now without checking to see if they have been tested. This site is a lab and they test all kinds of stuff. They also tell you what's in it. Then they tell you if they approve the supplement, which makers they approve of, who they do not and why.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sardines, olives, more sardines, crackers and more sardines oh and a coconut.
yep.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^^ sardines is about the healthiest thing in my preps. I am thinking survival, clear mind, and stamina will be my targets.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sardines and anchovies are great. 
Any home pressure canned meats are really good because they're stored in glass. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

John Galt said:


> With all respect to Miss Annie I must suggest Pizza as a health food with all of the major food groups represented.


Have as much as you want.This pizza will not make you fat according to Dr Berg over at YouTube. Can't wait to get home and try it out!

Crust:
2 eggs 
2 cups grated cheese
2 cups cauliflower 
Mix, arrange "dough" on parchment paper and place on pizza pan.
Cook at 450 for 15-20 mins.
Pull out of oven add sauce, more cheese and whatever toppings. Return to oven. Bake until done.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Dark chocolate and red wine. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Dark chocolate and red wine. Important preps. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I always buy boxes of raisins from Costco. That and oatmeal.


----------

